# Witchlette: small animated witch



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Completed pix of my Witchlette project. Check here for some in-progress pix of the build.

Witchlette's finished size is 19 inches tall. She is designed to be an interior display piece. She features a unique mech to turn the head that is entirely contained within her small body. Two motors operate her head turning/ stirring motion, and are run at different voltages. Her head is sculpted over a paper mache armature and was hand painted. Her costume features a combination of new and vintage fabrics plus vintage jewelry. I have added several small 1950's vintage bottles that were found in an abandoned trash dump. She is permanently mounted on a base of hand distressed books. 

























Video can be seen by clicking here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... great work! Love this one ... a lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such a beautifully detailed piece. Everything about her goes so well together - the hair, the clothing, her expression, her accessories. Her movements are so fluid and graceful in an eerie way. Top notch work - but then, we've come to expect no less from you:jol:

I see you did something about her hands, too


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooo, she is COOL! Nice work, as always Dave!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. The detail is incredible. Nice job.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's a beauty. She'd be great art even if she didn't move.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

the members on this forum have got to be the best prop builders I've ever seen. This is simply amazing. love the detail!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Another awesome prop!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

One of my all time faves Dave - and thats saying a lot when it comes to your art! Love her!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

She's great. I don't know what I like best. Her eye's, the movement, the attention to detail. She's another Dave masterpiece.........

Wait..... she sucks. You should be ashamed to display her.

Since my standards are nowhere near what yours are, I'd be more than willing to take her off your hands:jol:

J/K She's amazing. Well done.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great work once again Dave. Her movements are very fluid and as always you have put the perfect amount of detail into your art.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks again everyone! 
BTW...Witchlette will be taking a roadtrip to Indy Haunt Fest this weekend...stop by my table and check her out!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it Dave..............


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work!


----------

